# Latest Dig



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

I went digging with my friend again and heres some stuff that we found.
   Information and price ranges would be greatly appreciated!
  this one says "Washing Fluid" on one side and "MOON-SHINE" on the other.






  thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2008)

[&:]Nice looking later jug....I don't know too much about it other than I think it was an early version of windex....[&:]              Joe


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 8, 2008)

I have not seen that before, but I'd guess 20 -30 bucks.  Looks nice.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Atlas EDJ Seal


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Iodine?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

another one of the Iodine.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Vinol patented april 19, 1898


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

NO deposit no return bottom says Chem cal or somthing aswell as Moon Shine


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Pepsi Cola and the  botom says, something like Dwaqlas?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

this says "for 1/2 bottle pour to here" upside down and on the other side it says "certo reg. us pat. off.  and it says made in USA on bottom.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Vicks Vaporus


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

this is about 2" tall and 1/2" thick,  it says "Holand" on the side


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

1 1/2" very thin glass.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

seems to be ceramic or marble,  little bigger than a quarter.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

any ideas what these might be?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

a glass


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

another glass.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

says la choy on the bottom of this.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

very thin glass. pill bottle?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

the big one has nothing on it. the little one has a design.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

little ones design,


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

pretty bottle stopper.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Mar-Q-Oil Shampoo


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

square.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Not a good picture.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

..


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

..


----------



## herphandler (Jun 8, 2008)

Last Picture. does anyone know how much these are worth?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## weston (Jun 9, 2008)

the only kind of  la choy i know of is soy sause. not for sure thats what that is though.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 9, 2008)

Those jar lid inserts from the zinc caps are usually not worth anything unless it is one of the very unique ones, i.e. with a moon and stars or something.


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 9, 2008)

It probably says "Duraglas" on the bottom of the Pepsi bottle.  

 I believe that the milk glass jars are Ponds creams (cold creams/face creams).  I have some of them here.

 -Rod


----------



## stormysouth (Jun 9, 2008)

The last milk glass item is.......

 Colgate Cream Deodorant


----------



## herphandler (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, thanks a lot. is it worth anything?


----------



## glass man (Jun 9, 2008)

I had the washing fluid/moonshine jug and could not understand why moonshine was on it. I thought some bottleger had put moonshine on it so the buyers knew what they were getting.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 10, 2008)

Vinol was actually a hair product. It came in an earlier variant, with an internally threaded glass stopper. Let me know if you want a picture of it.
 If you do a search, you'll read about a large lawsuit brought on the makers of Vinol.
 Bill


----------



## herphandler (Jun 10, 2008)

wow, thats cool. id love to see a picture. are the bottles worth anything?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 11, 2008)

I found a Wesson bottle (oil?) but it has a screw on cap. im about to throw it out. just wanted to double check and make sure it's defenitely not worth keeping.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you guys think it's worth going back to the dump where i found this stuff?


----------



## herphandler (Jun 13, 2008)

yea thats what im thinking. I dont want to keep anything thats worth less than around $3
 it's just so much work to dig.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 13, 2008)

heres something i found a while ago. anyone know what this is? it's about 2"  tall and 1" wide.


----------



## weston (Jun 14, 2008)

hey most screw cap bottles arnt worth much, but some of them are cool looking. that bottle probally dates between 1920s to 1940s or 50s.

 thanks, weston in ohio.


----------



## herphandler (Jun 14, 2008)

alright, thanks a lot weston!


----------



## weston (Jun 14, 2008)

your welcome anytime i also am on thetreasuredepot i c u post on there too.

 thanks, weston in ohio


----------



## herphandler (Jun 14, 2008)

haha yeah i just noticed the same thing. I generaly post on a few bottle sites just to get the most information i can.


----------

